# West Nile Virus Will Spread Throughout US: Report



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

This came to me from Yahoo/Reuters...Full Article at... http://dailynews.yahoo.com/h/nm/20001124/h...e_spread_1.html "In rare cases, infection with the virus, which is transmitted through bites from infected mosquitoes, develops into an inflammation of the brain, called encephalitis and can be fatal."Another name for CFS is M.E. or Myalgic Encephalitis.With International travel and trading bringing all corners of the world closer together, I can't help but wonder sometimes, if a vector (or mosquito) didn't pop up from somewhere, and start spreading this darn thing around.Yeah, on saner days I buy the genetics, blood volume, life experiences theory, but I do still wonder.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

NickT, I'm with you on this one!!!


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Well Nik as my FM DX coincided with getting Lyme from a tic bite--you may be right!Debbie


----------

